
S-tui: Stress Terminal UI - yankcrime
https://amanusk.github.io/s-tui/
======
anc84
This will make a nice partner to glances' current-state centric display:
[https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/](https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/)

------
voltagex_
I wonder what impact this monitor has on power usage itself.

~~~
benatkin
The author thought of it - it says "Requires minimal resources" in the README.

------
sleepychu
Very nice, will be giving it a spin!

Would be nice to have network utilisation in there as well :-).

------
westmeal
Neat monitor, it looks extremely pretty.

~~~
PinkMilkshake
That is definitely one of the nicest looking terminal apps I’ve seen. I wonder
how far terminal app visual design can be pushed.

~~~
Steltek
Well, as you increase your terminal's rows/columns, each character starts to
approximate a pixel. The included screenshot is around 50 rows (double the
"normal" ~80x24). Emoji and Unicode can probably stretch this further.

I'd love to see more quality terminal apps come out. I feel like the software
(excepting, of course, the browser) I use is perfectly bifurcated into
"terminal" and "webapp" domains. I just don't see to have much use for
traditional GUIs anymore and even prefer locally hosted webapps to them.

------
dancek
Just a note: this works on macOS, but isn't very useful. It only shows cpu
base frequency and cpu activity, at least without sudo.

------
I_complete_me
It is featured in this month's Linux User magazine which I happened to buy
(for a change). Downloaded with pip. Nice app.

------
anc84
Does someone know a similar tool to monitor CPU, RAM and IO utilisation?

~~~
Arkanosis
In htop 2 and higher [1], you can enable graph history mode by pressing the
space bar twice to change meter style on the relevant meter in the setup (F2).
It works for CPU, RAM, load, swap…

gtop [2] does that too for CPU, RAM and network

[1] [https://github.com/hishamhm/htop](https://github.com/hishamhm/htop) [2]
[https://github.com/aksakalli/gtop](https://github.com/aksakalli/gtop)

~~~
Born_Again
Wow, I had no clue about the space bar shortcut in htop. Thanks!

------
Jemm
Might be a great app but the hyphen in the app name is a terrible idea,
especially for an app called from the terminal.

~~~
rane
Why?

